
There are now more than 6 PR pros for every journalist - sytelus
https://muckrack.com/blog/2018/09/06/there-are-now-more-than-6-pr-pros-for-every-journalist
======
laurex
Side note: Muckrack has the very best daily news wrap up email, worth
subscribing to, for a journalistic and funny take on what's going on.

